

Andreessen: Watching Netscape Disintegrate - wheaties
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-andreessen-post-netscape-era-2009-9
Henry Blodget interviews Netscape founder Marc Andreessen about selling Netscape to AOL, what he did next, and how he saved his next company.
======
breck
Is there a transcript anywhere? I hate the recent trend of people just posting
videos online without transcripts. I can browse a transcript in 2% of the time
it takes to watch a video.

~~~
incomethax
I totally agree with your thinking. There's probably a startup idea in there
somewhere...

------
wyday
The full video is here:

Part 1: [http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-marc-
andreessen...](http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-marc-andreessen-
on-innovation-full-interview-2009-9)

Part 2: [http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-andreessen-
on-i...](http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-andreessen-on-
innovation-part-ii)

If you haven't heard this story before, it's worth a watch.

------
Gmo
There is a typo in the title, his name is "Andreessen"

